# [locale] no esta como quiero (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos los buenos amigos de este fabuloso foro.

Es una pequeña molestia, algo hice mal tratando de poner todo al castellano y quiero hacerlo bien (antes no tenia estas molestias), El problema es en consolas no en el ambiente gráfico.

```

* Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...                                   [ ok ]

* Loading key mappings [es] ...

assuming iso-8859-1 diaeresis                                             [ ok ]
```

El caso es que quisiera que en vez de asumir iso-8859-1 aceptara el que yo deseo iso-8859-15, ya que tengo problemas en consola con los textos de man un ejemplo:

```
NOMBRE

       dumpkeys - vuelca las tablas de traducci<C3><B3>n de teclado

SINOPSIS

       dumpkeys   [   -hilfn   -cconjunto-de-caracteres   --help  --short-info

       --long-info  --numeric  --full-table  --funcs-only  --keys-only  --com

<E2><80><90>

       pose-only --charset=conjunto-de-caracteres ]

DESCRIPCI<C3><93>N

       dumpkeys escribe, en la salida est<C3><A1>ndar, los contenidos actuales de las

       tablas de traducci<C3><B3>n del controlador de teclado, en el formato  especi<E2><80><90>

       ficado por keymaps(5).
```

Como verán es un poco difícil leer 

Así tengo mi configuración:

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
keymap="es"

windowkeys="YES"

dumpkeys_charset="iso-8859-15"

fix_euro="NO"
```

/etc/rc.conf 

```
unicode="YES"
```

/etc/locale.gen

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15
```

/etc/make.conf 

```
LINGUAS="es es_ES"
```

Ya me he leído casi todos los post y no logro dar con mi metida de pata  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  alguna ayuda por favor

----------

## quilosaq

Añade:

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

a /etc/locale.gen y ejecuta locale-gen.

¿Puedes mostrar la salida de loadkeys es?

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Añade:
> 
> es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8
> 
> a /etc/locale.gen y ejecuta locale-gen.
> ...

 

loadkeys es

```
Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/olpc/es.map.gz
```

----------

## quilosaq

Posiblemente tendrás problemas con el teclado (no coincide lo que pone en la tecla con lo que se muestra en pantalla. Si es así cambia el valor de la variable KEYMAP (en /etc/conf.d/keymaps) y reinicia el servicio keymaps. Así:

KEYMAP="qwerty/es"

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Posiblemente tendrás problemas con el teclado (no coincide lo que pone en la tecla con lo que se muestra en pantalla. Si es así cambia el valor de la variable KEYMAP (en /etc/conf.d/keymaps) y reinicia el servicio keymaps. Así:
> 
> KEYMAP="qwerty/es"

 

No escribo perfecto las letras de nuestro idioma y hasta pongo acentos, el problema en cuando abro algunos archivo en consola los acentos no los coloca sino que pone por ejemplo: <C3><B3> en vez de la letra con acento  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Luciernaga

En /etc/make.conf deberías tener el flag nls en la variable USE= además de las líneas siguientes:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es"

En /etc/locale.gen deberías tener activadas estas lineas:

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

... ahora ejecutar locale-gen

En /etc/conf.d/keymaps deberías tener activadas estas líneas:

KEYMAP="es euro2"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

Crear el archivo /etc/env.d/02locale con este contenido:

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LC_CTYPE=es_ES

En /etc/conf.d/consolefont deberías modificarlo así:

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

... y recompilando el núcleo no deberías tener problemas o quedar solucionado el tema.

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Gracias quilosaq
> 
>  *quilosaq wrote:*   Posiblemente tendrás problemas con el teclado (no coincide lo que pone en la tecla con lo que se muestra en pantalla. Si es así cambia el valor de la variable KEYMAP (en /etc/conf.d/keymaps) y reinicia el servicio keymaps. Así:
> 
> KEYMAP="qwerty/es" 
> ...

 

Nada tiene que ver eso con el keymap o la fuente de consola, en tal caso.

Suponiendo que los archivos estén bien codificados (que ya es bastante suponer), el problema también podría estar en el soporte unicode de tu editor. Prueba otro editor y comprueba las use flags para tus editores de consola, va ver si hubiera suerte. 

Por lo demás, y a no ser que tengas necesidad de trabajar con equipos antiguos o con algún tipo de restricción insalvable, hoy día la mejor opción es guardarlo todo en unicode/utf8.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias a todos por lo buenos consejos, no había terminado con este tema ya que tengo el mismo problema: sigo viendo mal por ejemplo ejecuto man man y esta es la salida 

```
NOMBRE

       man - da formato y muestra las p<C3><A1>ginas del manual en l<C3><AD>nea

       manpath - determina la ruta de b<C3><BA>squeda inicial

SIN<C3><93>PSIS

       man [-acdfhktw] [-m sistema] [-p cadena] [-C fich_config] [-M ruta] [-P

       paginador] [-S lista_sec] [secci<C3><B3>n] nombre ...

DESCRIPCI<C3><93>N

       man da formato y muestra las p<C3><A1>ginas del manual en l<C3><AD>nea. Esta  versi<C3><B3>n

       reconoce  las  variables de entorno (environment) y (MAN)PAGER (ver m<C3><A1>s

       adelante).  Si se indica la secci<C3><B3>n , man buscar<C3><A1> <C3><BA>nicamente  en  ella.
```

Como verán eso <C3><A1> es insoportable a la hora que necesites leer la ayuda man  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lautarus

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Hola a todos los buenos amigos de este fabuloso foro.
> 
> Es una pequeña molestia, algo hice mal tratando de poner todo al castellano y quiero hacerlo bien (antes no tenia estas molestias), El problema es en consolas no en el ambiente gráfico.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

carlos plaza, antes yo tenía e lmismo problema que vos, y se solucionó compilando el kernel con los drivers HID y sin los hid boot, o algo así, fijate un poco mas abajo en mi mensaje de pedido de ayuda de xfce4- 3 ó 4 posts mas abajo, ahi pegué la salida de la configuración del kernel,

Me salian los mismos mensajes,

* Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...                                   [ ok ]

* Loading key mappings [es] ...

assuming iso-8859-1 diaeresis                                             [ ok ][/code]

Y tenía problemas con teclado y mouse. Aclaro que tengo teclado usb y mouse ps2. No se si será tu caso, si es así, será facil, si no no sé. Saludos !

Aca te pongo el enlace

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814705.html

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias lautarus

Tengo es una portatil

Pero el problema es otro y es en consola solamente. :Sad: 

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

>   GNU nano 2.2.3         Fichero: /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> 
> keymap="es"
> 
> windowkeys="YES"
> ...

 

asi esta el mio y anda perfecto. teclado español (no latinoamerica)

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias 

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*     GNU nano 2.2.3         Fichero: /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> 
> keymap="es"
> 
> windowkeys="YES"
> ...

 

El mio esta igual y tengo la misma versión de nano.

Estoy busco que busco, leo que leo y se que este problema comenzó cuando quise poner al máximo la portátil a nuestro idioma  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Así tengo mi configuración:
> 
> /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> ...

 

Prueba a escribir los nombres de las variables en los archivos /etc/conf.d/keymaps y /etc/rc.conf en mayúsculas (UNICODE en vez de unicode).

----------

## carlos plaza

Pequeño gran error, no tenia habilitado en las USE "nls" no se como la borre   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Hice una actualización y todo perfecto  :Wink: 

----------

